# Long-term Parking at Martinez Amtrak station



## Marilyn McClain-West (May 18, 2021)

We are planning an Amtrak trip from Martinez to San Luis Obispo in 2 weeks, leaving on a Sunday morning. We want to drive to the station and leave our car in long-term parking. Is long-term parking still available in Martinez? Do we need to call ahead andd reserve a space?


----------

